

Proposal to split up Qualcomm is patently absurd - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2951117/opensource-subnet/proposal-to-split-up-qualcomm-is-patently-absurd.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
The proposed breakup of Qualcomm by activist investment firm Jana Partners, as
reported by the Wall Street Journal this week, would be a blunder of biblical
proportions. The equivalent of Delilah cutting off Samson's hair while he
slept, dividing Qualcomm into separately traded semiconductor and technology
licensing businesses would produce two companies of lesser value than the
former whole.

